# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] Comment dployer une application web dans un rseau local?

## adil_vpb

bonjour,
comment peux-je dployer m'application dans un rseau local? 
je vous informe que j'utilise Tomcat + MySql;
par exemple l'url de l'application est : 


```
http://127.0.0.1:8088/application
```

qu'est ce que je doit faire pour qu'un poste X connct au rseau local peut accder  l'application?

Merci .

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Ben il suffit de remplacer *127.0.0.1* par ton adresse IP ou le nom de ta machine...

a++

----------

